# Plane B?



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, assuming the worse. If the Rockets doesn't get Mike James. What should we do?
I am thinking about getting Quentin Richardson from the Knicks for Howard.
Howard is not strong coming off the bench, and it is likely that Battier will be our starting 4.
Starting Line Up:
Yao
Battier
T-Mac
Q-Rich
Alston
That looks really good on paper. 
TradeCheck

Note: I have asked our Knicks fan on BBB.net, they like it. I was asking from Crawford first. However, Crawford is too much for them to let go.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

No way NY does this. Frye is their starting PF. Do we really want QRich taking shots away from TMac. He will jack it up like theres not tomorrow.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> No way NY does this. Frye is their starting PF. Do we really want QRich taking shots away from TMac. He will jack it up like theres not tomorrow.


i don;t think he can jack up shots like that if he wants to play under Van Gundy, he is a good thought because he can shoot threes that is what we need but i just don't think he is a winner i live in NY and from what i have seen from him....he plays D when he feels like it and is a big loser on the knicks


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I was just reading about Marcus Banks probably not resigning with Minnesota. The irony would be f MJ leaves us hanging for Minny, what about a trade with Minnesota?

Houston Sends:
JHo, TE, and 2nd rounder to Minny

Minnesota Sends:
Marcus Banks and Bracy Wright to HTown

Only thing is, I don't know if it would work financially. Then we could look at Evans, Ely, Wilcox at PF with the MLE. Thoughts???


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Mikey is probably going somewhere in Texas...either Dallas, or us. I think Minny and Miami are out of the loop.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We need this Plan now, Mike James is not coming to Houston. 
He is going to team up with KG
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516449


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> We need this Plan now, Mike James is not coming to Houston.
> He is going to team up with KG
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516449


Though I'm sad that MJames is not coming to Houston, I'm relieved that we didn't match Minny's 4 year $25 million deal. MJames is simply not worth that much, especially four years down the line. So much for his "I'm not a cheap whore because money isn't everything" shpiel. 
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Though I'm sad that MJames is not coming to Houston, I'm relieved that we didn't match Minny's 4 year $25 million deal. MJames is simply not worth that much, especially four years down the line. So much for his "I'm not a cheap whore because money isn't everything" shpiel.
> Back to the drawing board.


Ditto


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Who can we possibly get now? Our miserable bank account leaves us with no real options other than to take on a bad deal? That draft day trade isn't looking so good now, we cut our own knees off not getting something more for Gay/Swift. Damn that Jerry West...

Well at this point we may as well look at our Summer league guys for the help we want. The happiest person in the world right now is John L III, he's is now assured of being on a contract with the rockets :biggrin: We still a problem whose our Two Guard? 
Starting lineup as stands:

pg: Rafer, JLIII
sg: Tmac, unknown
sf: Battier, Novak, Hayes
pf: Howard, Hayes, Novak,
c: Yao, ???? can't just be Dke, Lampe got punked and isn't on our SL team. 
I guess its Rasual Butler after all, or Q Richardson all of the afore mentioned guys we've listed. I think this is more of a Darryl Morey move, he didn 't wanna give MJ the 4 yr deal(IMO that would've been fine for a possible 15-20pt scorer???)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I think Battier should play SG...Kobe, Lebron, Dwayne sometimes because of their gigongo scoring...and the SF position? Marion, Lewis..and the list ends there. Likewise, Novak should play SF, because I do not think he has the body size to play a PF. Duncan and KG would have their way with him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> I think Battier should play SG...Kobe, Lebron, Dwayne sometimes because of their gigongo scoring...and the SF position? Marion, Lewis..and the list ends there. Likewise, Novak should play SF, because I do not think he has the body size to play a PF. Duncan and KG would have their way with him.


melo, artest, ak47, odom, j-ho (if he keeps playing at a high level), rudy gay (?)...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I would rather Battier shut down Kobe than Carmelo, Odom, and Kirilenko combined.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well i read on the Rocky Mountain News website, that Reggie Evans is available for something around 1/2 to all the MLE. If we could sign him with the MLE, he could become our starting PF, and we could trade Howard and/or Head + TE for some backcourt help. Then the rest of the MLE, could be used to sign Lucas and Carroll, to give us some shooting and another backup PG.

PG: Rafer, Sura, JLIII
SG: Tmac, Q Rich(maybe??), Carroll
SF: Battier, Novak, Hayes
PF: Evans, Hayes, Novak
C: Yao, Deke, Evans

Maybe we can also try and get another backup center in the trade with NY to bring Q Rich. Im not sure what they have at the 5 spot though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Quentin Richardson would be nice, but I'm not sure why the Knicks would want Howard. Unless they plan on starting Lee at SF and feel that Malik Rose and Maurice Taylor aren't fit to be backups.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Evans is a solid PF who can bang inside with the best of them, but we would sorely miss Howard's range which stretches the floor for Yao.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I was just reading about Marcus Banks probably not resigning with Minnesota. The irony would be f MJ leaves us hanging for Minny, what about a trade with Minnesota?
> 
> Houston Sends:
> JHo, TE, and 2nd rounder to Minny
> ...


Put down the pipe and step away. Nice and slowly, step away from the pipe.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Put down the pipe and step away. Nice and slowly, step away from the pipe.


What's your plan Team Mao?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> What's your plan Team Mao?


Nothing against some of the other suggestions that were made, but Wilcox at the MLE is a BIG REACH. Ely would be much more realistic and I had even suggested that in previous posts.
I wouldn't trade Howard as he played really well last year, especially for a guy like Marcus Banks. And Luther Head is the only player under 25 on the Rockets with starter potential, why trade him away in that deal. I wouldn't deal him for Banks straight up.

So my plan:
MLE to Ely, and don't screw around with years like Houston did with James
or talk to Denver about TE plus second for Evans. They're over the cap so the TE would be useful for them.Minnesota might even be willing to do that deal for Banks.
I'm not sure if Houston has the bi-annual exception this year, but if they do, bring in another cheap centre to give the team some depth down low.

So lineup would be:

PG-Alston, Banks, JLIII
SG-TMac, Head, Carroll
SF-Battier, Novak, Hayes
PF-Howard, Ely, Hayes
C-Yao, Ely, Deke,


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Plan B = bring over Vassilis Spanoulis and Malick Badiane


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

exactly, you want no part of QRIch, he's garbage. PLus he's always been anti-yao


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> exactly, you want no part of QRIch, he's garbage. PLus he's always been anti-yao



that bstard. q you can go and have your lil childish head bop thing. we dont need it here.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> exactly, you want no part of QRIch, he's garbage. PLus he's always been anti-yao


anti-yao??


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> anti-yao??


Back in the day Q said if the Clips drafted Yao the team would line up in practice to have a jam session over Yao's head.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jworth said:


> Back in the day Q said if the Clips drafted Yao the team would line up in practice to have a jam session over Yao's head.


really? that A#@ H*** :curse:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

...Yeah, and look where he is now...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> ...Yeah, and look where he is now...


haha right


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Besides, we have a shooter who is tall like Quentin, in Stevie Franchise. Oh wait, I mean Steve Novak.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I heard on 790 tonight that some of the Plan B guys we are looking at now are:

Marcus Banks (Minnesota)
Flip Murray (Cleveland)
Reggie Evans (Denver)
Fred Jones (Indiana)

Do we think we can S&T JHo and the TE for Banks and something?
Flip or Jones??
Reggie and Fred sharing the MLE???


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

The players in that list is nice but i doubt anyone of those guys will take half of the MLE. Evans and Jones have too much value fr 2.5 mil a year. Those guys will want the money.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lingi1206 said:


> really? that A#@ H*** :curse:


Yah, what an ape head


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Fox News Reports that the Rox are talking to Banks, Murray and Padgett. 

All are people that can play off the bench as rotational players but where is our starter?!

JLIII may bolt to PHX according to realgm. Wesley was offered a contract by the Cavs according to hoopshype.

We can split the MLE between Banks and VSpan... Split it between Murray and Padgett...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

can we really trust fox news? and like i said, eihter banks or murray wont sign for anything less than the MLE. They just have too many teams wanting them.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

darkballa said:


> can we really trust fox news? and like i said, eihter banks or murray wont sign for anything less than the MLE. They just have too many teams wanting them.


I totally disagree.

Anyone that pays Banks more than 3 Mill should resign and join the Knicks staff. I can almost guarantee you Banks is not getting offered the MLE. Where are you getting that impression from?

Murray would be closer to the MLE but I still cant imagine who in their right mind would pay the full MLE for Murray who is one-dimensional and not very good at that singular dimension. He is a bench player at best and a homeless man's Bobby Jackson without the range or defense.

Too many teams wanting them? Look at the article on RealGM.. it seems no one is interested in Banks and he may have to sign with Cleveland by default.

Banks 2.7, V-Span 2.5

Murray 4, Padget 1.2


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

All I know is that our boys better figure it out quick or all the jokes like resign Bowen and Frahm may come to pass. It is kind of ironic that the only two players from last years roster that we would even consider bringing back at this point are going to sign elsewhere in Bogans and Wesley.

We probably are going to have to over pay for the services of one of these PLAN B guys. Just in case I haven't mentioned this in one of the other threads, CD SUCKS!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> All I know is that our boys better figure it out quick or all the jokes like resign Bowen and Frahm may come to pass. It is kind of ironic that the only two players from last years roster that we would even consider bringing back at this point are going to sign elsewhere in Bogans and Wesley.
> 
> We probably are going to have to over pay for the services of one of these PLAN B guys. Just in case I haven't mentioned this in one of the other threads, CD SUCKS!




Bogans and Wesley are unlikely to sign with us while bowen and frahm will likely sign with us! lol


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Frahm is alright...Bowen needs to go retire, and then come back on an expansion team.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Frahm is alright...Bowen needs to go retire, and then come back on an expansion team.




By the time the next expansion team comes out, Bowen would be 40.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

To add to my above post about Banks and Murray not being worth the entire MLE (in response to Darkballa).... Ronald Murray just agreed to sign with Detroit for a 2 year, 3.6 mill contract.... THATS $1.8 MILL PER YEAR!!! I'm fuming that the Rockets didn't try and make a similar offer or more. We really could have used that kind of scoring punch off the bench especially at the guard positions.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> To add to my above post about Banks and Murray not being worth the entire MLE (in response to Darkballa).... Ronald Murray just agreed to sign with Detroit for a 2 year, 3.6 mill contract.... THATS $1.8 MILL PER YEAR!!! I'm fuming that the Rockets didn't try and make a similar offer or more. We really could have used that kind of scoring punch off the bench especially at the guard positions.


true but he was lured by championship potential and a core group of guys that work coheseively and that are usually healthy


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> true but he was lured by championship potential and a core group of guys that work coheseively and that are usually healthy


I dont think its that point in Flips career to be concerned with championships. Players his age are normally more concerned with financial security and the opportunity to break into a starting role and boost credibility as a legitimate NBA player. He would have had those opportunities at Houston.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> To add to my above post about Banks and Murray not being worth the entire MLE (in response to Darkballa).... Ronald Murray just agreed to sign with Detroit for a 2 year, 3.6 mill contract.... THATS $1.8 MILL PER YEAR!!! I'm fuming that the Rockets didn't try and make a similar offer or more. We really could have used that kind of scoring punch off the bench especially at the guard positions.


i didn't get that either WE DEF. COULD HAVE USED HIM ! :curse: he is afforadable for a player like him this makes you think if the rocks are cooking up something better hmmmmmmm........like no one excepted the synder trade


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, the pistons just stole him...

thats cheap


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Actually, I'm happy we didn't get Murray. He doesn't even try to play defense and played like crap in the playoffs.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I still want a good PF aand a helper in our backcourt


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

darkballa said:


> I still want a good PF aand a helper in our backcourt



agree


----------

